# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Window 7 final ne tetor 2009.

## benseven11

Mikrosofti do leshoje version final per windows 7 ne fund te tetorit 2009.
Jane 6 versione
Windows 7 Starter(per kompjutera me fuqi te vogel procesori dhe pak memorje ram.)
dhe te tjerat te grupit standart.
Windows 7 Home Basic, Home Premium, Professional, Enterprise and Ultimate

----------

